# My Moebius Jupiter 2



## J2 builder

I had not built a model kit in over 40 years. But when the Moebius Jupiter 2 kit came out, my fondness of Lost in Space as a kid compelled me to again try my hand at model building. This build took a while, with all of the lighting and custom mods, but I think it turned out rather nice.










I did not like the stock kit with the cut off ceiling beams, so I scratch built ceiling beams and a ceiling. I'm not sure how one would install lights in the top dome and hide the wires without doing this.


----------



## J2 builder

A visit to a hostile planet


----------



## J2 builder

A little first season black and white



















Without her top


----------



## J2 builder

A few more



















Last but not least, with our friend B9 standing watch


----------



## bert model maker

ABSOLUTELY OUTSTANDING !!!! are those decals on the flight controls /radar screens or did you paint all of the details ? Also next to the hatch, did you paint each square or is that a decal ? ( the part with all the little glass squares, can't think what the part is called ) you did a superb job !
Bert


----------



## Trekkriffic

*This is exceptionally fine work. 40 years eh? Imagine what you'll be able to do once all the rust is off! Congratulations!*


----------



## J2 builder

Thank-you Bert. The yellow square thingy, (I think it's called the computer wall) was done by painting the clear part with clear yellow and clear red paint. I then applied a decal of the little tick marks over that. For the radars and controls, I used the stock clear pieces, left the radar circles open and applied decals to the backside and backlit them with leds. some of the knobs and buttons are decals, but most are just dabs of red, green, blue, and silver paint applied with a very fine brush...excruciatingly tedious to do.

Trekkriffic - Well, I hadn't built a model kit in 40 years, but I have done lots of other things that require similar skills...and I am a bit of a detail freak. 

I would like to thank the Moebius company for producing such a fantastic model kit. I have wanted a model of the Jupiter 2 since I was 7 years old in 1965 and was mesmerized by Lost in Space. Back then no such models existed, at least not in my part of the country. Then one day about 2 years ago, just on a lark I googled "Jupiter 2 model kits" and up popped this Moebius kit. I bought it and saw that it had the potential to be something really special. I decided I would go all out on the detailing and lighting. It would be the closest thing I would ever have to a real Jupiter 2, or seeing the J2 set in person. My goal was to be able to look through the viewport and actually step into that other world of fantasy that I remember from my childhood. Since completion I have had a blast taking pictures of it, inside and out. I even made a video and posted it on Youtube:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Wow!!! Amazing paint job! You have steady hands my friend.

Congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch

Wonderful job! Your patience has paid off and you realy have earned the name 
J2 Builder!:thumbsup:


----------



## J2 builder

more pics


----------



## J2 builder

Ghost Planet









behind the scenes


----------



## bert model maker

OUTSTANDING ! On the "computer wall, what brand of clear yellow/red did you use & how many coats did you need to get the "just right" look you did ? Did you paint the front, or back of the clear part or both sides ? You have the perfect depth of the clear yellow color. Your 2 tone fllor circle looks Great as well, what did you use to mask the center circle in order to get the circle as sharp as you did ? lastly, where did you get the fusion core lights, TSDS ?
thanks,
Bert:thumbsup:


----------



## J2 builder

On the computer wall I used "turn signal amber" Testors Acryl #4624, the same stuff they list on the instruction sheet. But after re-watching a few episodes, I noticed that a couple of rows look darker, like they are burned out. So I used clear red #4630 on them. I think it took 2 or 3 coats, but I don't remember exactly. I just kept painting until it looked good to me, and I did the painting and applied the decals to the front side

I pretty much used the suggested colors on everything, except in a few cases. I did not like the green they suggested for the control panel, RAF interior green...it was too green. I experimented with several greens before I got one I liked. I ended up using one that I mixed up myself...a little more of this, then a little more of that until it was just right.

The flooR...OH THE PAIN!!! That floor was a BEAR. Maybe you noticed that I modified the floor to extend to the full circumference of the ship...that was an ordeal in itself. But I did not want all of the wiring in the "basement" to be exposed when I took the top off. Also, I imagined that the floor on the "real" ship was like that. I made some additional partions for the "behind the scenes" areas and put leftover decals on them. I even thought about making other "stuff" like tanks and gadetry to put in these spaces, but it would have been overkill. I rarely take the top off and only see these areas when I look at pictures.

The decal kit I bought came with a center circle, but I did not like the color, and also thought it was too small. After the floor modifications and sanding, the scribed line and tool marks that were on the part when it came disappeared, which was a good thing. So....I used a compass to scribe a line and just masked it off with tape. I used Krylon glossy spray paint I bought at Walmart for both the light and dark colors and topped it with clear glossy sealer. But it took many coats to get it right. For some reason the paint would bubble just in certain areas, I would fix it, repaint, then another area would bubble. This drove me nuts. I finally got a good result, but I bet there is an inch of paint on that floor! I wanted the floor shiny and glossy, like she just rolled out of the showroom!

I bought the "fusion Core" lights from Monsters in Motion. Don't know who manufactured them. But I don't like the fact that there are only two speeds, fast and slow. I would have preferred one with variable speed. There is a toggle switch to change speeds that I mounted in the rear landing gear well...but I rarely change the speed anyway.

I also made another major modification in the area of the control panel. Did you spot it?


----------



## Seaview

For a kit builder who took a 40 year break, you did an awesome job! For you, it was clearly a "labor of love", considering that you've obviously wanted for this very kit since 1965! 
:thumbsup:*CONGRATULATIONS ON A JOB VERY WELL DONE!*:thumbsup:


----------



## J2 builder

Seaview said:


> For a kit builder who took a 40 year break, you did an awesome job! For you, it was clearly a "labor of love", considering that you've obviously wanted for this very kit since 1965!
> :thumbsup:*CONGRATULATIONS ON A JOB VERY WELL DONE!*:thumbsup:


Thanks Seaview. It was a labor of love, and I didn't think I would want to tackle another build this complex any time soon, but I just ordered the 1/350 Enterprise, so here we go again I suppose. Funny how building one model leads to another and another and....

Sometimes things are worth waiting for. If I had been given this model kit back when I was seven, first I would have probably pee'd my pants. Then most likely made a mess out of it putting it together. I would have played with it like all seven-year-olds do and in a little while it would have been destroyed and lost forever. (I know because I had models back then and that is exactly what happened to them.) Even if this kit had come out only 10 years ago or so, cheap leds were not available to use for the lighting. Now, some 47 years later this model is something I could not even imagine owning just a few years ago. I only wish there was some way to go back in time and show it to my seven-year-old self...but I wouldn't let him touch it!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

*Excellent work!* Simply Excellent..Bravo on a job very, very, well done!!


----------



## J2 builder

Thanks Cap'n Solo. I've seen your work as well, and you are certainly no slouch. I was a little intimidated by posting my work here, knowing there are guys here who do this professionally for clients. It means alot to get such nice compliments from you guys. I couldn't build stuff for clients, too much pressure, deadlines, etc. For me it would take the fun out of it. I only do it to please myself, relax, and unwind a little.


----------



## bert model maker

I am still looking for your control panel modification & I know i am probably looking at the wrong spot or i may be looking too hard and missing it. i see the computer panels on the inside wall of the hatch area, am i getting close ?


----------



## J2 builder

bert model maker said:


> I am still looking for your control panel modification & I know i am probably looking at the wrong spot or i may be looking too hard and missing it. i see the computer panels on the inside wall of the hatch area, am i getting close ?


Wow, I can't believe you didn't notice it. It was alot of work to do, but once completed it's not supposed to be obvious. Which is as it should be. I'll let you dangle a little longer, but here's another clue. No, it's not in the area of the hatch. It is not on the control panel itself but AROUND the control panel. I understand why Moebius made the kit the way they did, but my version is closer to the actual set configuration and allows more of the interior to be seen through the viewport (that should be a giveaway)


----------



## Vindi

I spotted it.

* *




The "step down" between the front windows and the control panel


----------



## J2 builder

Vindi said:


> I spotted it.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "step down" between the front windows and the control panel


Nope, sorry try again But that spoiler box is cool didn't know you could do that.


----------



## Paulbo

I never think to use the Spoiler tag. How's this?

* *




You cut back the walls girders that form the walls on each side of the main control console.



Assuming I'm right (which I'm 99.9% sure I am), nice job!


----------



## J2 builder

Paulbo said:


> I never think to use the Spoiler tag. How's this?
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cut back the walls girders that form the walls on each side of the main control console.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming I'm right (which I'm 99.9% sure I am), nice job!


:hat:BING BING BING! We have a winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## J2 builder

The original kit has the walls on each side of the control panel extending too far into the ship and it closes off the view, which I didn't like. Fixing this requires moving the entire viewscreen console back on the left, and moving the first freezing tube back on the right. Also the entire first freezer wall must be slightly rotated so the tube can move. This means putty-ing up the existing holes in the floor for these things so their locations can shift. This is not possible to do with the existing floor since there is no room to move them back, and is another reason why I had to make the floor bigger.

The walls on each side of the control panel have to be cut-off so they can move back as well. Another giveaway is the weapons closet door. When the viewscreen console moves, the cut-off corner on this door then matches up with the hull location as it should. The only drawback is that the floor pattern is no longer a perfect circle, but slightly oblong and this why I think Moebius did it this way. But I could live with that and it seems to not be too noticable.


----------



## J2 builder

Here's an under construction pic that shows what was involved to make this change


----------



## Gemini1999

J2 builder said:


> The original kit has the walls on each side of the control panel extending too far into the ship and it closes off the view, which I didn't like. Fixing this requires moving the entire viewscreen console back on the left, and moving the first freezing tube back on the right. Also the entire first freezer wall must be slightly rotated so the tube can move. This means putty-ing up the existing holes in the floor for these things so their locations can shift. This is not possible to do with the existing floor since there is no room to move them back, and is another reason why I had to make the floor bigger.
> 
> The walls on each side of the control panel have to be cut-off so they can move back as well. Another giveaway is the weapons closet door. When the viewscreen console moves, the cut-off corner on this door then matches up with the hull location as it should. The only drawback is that the floor pattern is no longer a perfect circle, but slightly oblong and this why I think Moebius did it this way. But I could live with that and it seems to not be too noticable.


I really like this modification because it addresses the one "flaw" in this model, which has always bothered me. The idea of those two wall sections extending so far past the contol console just doesn't look right. As you pointed out, Moebius had to make a few compromises to reconciliate the interior set with the SFX filming model. Like you, I would rather that it look right as the interior set appears on camera and you've found a way to pull it off.

I'll be using this thread for a reference so I can do the same rhing when I finally get around to building mine.

Excellent work!


----------



## J2 builder

Gemini1999 said:


> I really like this modification because it addresses the one "flaw" in this model, which has always bothered me. The idea of those two wall sections extending so far past the contol console just doesn't look right. As you pointed out, Moebius had to make a few compromises to reconciliate the interior set with the SFX filming model. Like you, I would rather that it look right as the interior set appears on camera and you've found a way to pull it off.
> 
> I'll be using this thread for a reference so I can do the same rhing when I finally get around to building mine.
> 
> Excellent work!


Wow thanks, glad I could help. The same situation applies to the airlock, it is a good bit deeper than the one on the LIS standing set. But the airlock is not as visible as the view through the front window, so unless you want to build it with the outer hatch open it is not really a problem. I have no idea how you would fix this unless you just move the inner door, but then the interior wouldn't look right. 

This is in no way a criticism of Moebius, as you said they had to make some compromises to get things to fit into the envelope of the ship. I think the root problem is the way the actual J2 set was constructed. It seems to me the interior must have been built off center of the actual geometric center of the hull...in other words they cheated building the set since the whole ship was never shown. If it had been built with the interior centered, it may have looked just like the Moebius.


----------



## bert model maker

OF COURSE !!!! I KNEW there was something that i just couldn't see, now i know why, i was looking beyond the walls, GREAT JOB, you did such a smooth transition it doesn't show itself at first. Now you can see more of the interior as you should, because the best part of that hatch wall is blocked by the "too long" pilots walls. you sure fiqured all the other modifications needed in order to do this. it sounds like a lot of work. maybe some aftermarket guys will make a "new wall section" option to give better interior views. maybe even an upper hull clear section cutout so you can look at the entite interior without having to remove the entire upper hull just to see all of the detailing the ship offers. maybe a clear part that comes with a stencil in order to make a curved cutout at the real top of the upper hull & insert a properly shaped clear section. OUTSTANDING JOB J-2 BUILDER, a Jupiter 2 to be very proud of.
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## J2 builder

Just for fun, here's a side by side comparison of a through the viewport view


----------



## J2 builder

Cabin pressure control system....DESTROY!










I call this one "hyperdrive"










The Derelict










These are just for fun


----------



## J2 builder

A view I never get to see with the top on, sure glad I bothered to light the video screen










The computer wall in color


----------



## NTRPRZ

Really nice work, but I have an observation that applies to just about every buildup I've seen.

It seems you always see the tabs that slide into the slots on the floor. This takes away from the illusion. It seems to me one should paint the tab the same color as the floor and/or find a way to make sure the wall section is firmly seated on the floor.

That said, I hope to do half as good a job as you have!

Jeff


----------



## J2 builder

NTRPRZ said:


> Really nice work, but I have an observation that applies to just about every buildup I've seen.
> 
> It seems you always see the tabs that slide into the slots on the floor. This takes away from the illusion. It seems to me one should paint the tab the same color as the floor and/or find a way to make sure the wall section is firmly seated on the floor.
> 
> That said, I hope to do half as good a job as you have!
> 
> Jeff


Thanks, and I agree with you. Those tabs were really hard to make disappear. I tightly clamped the whole assembly together when I cemented it, but they are still visible. In retrospect, I probably should have just removed the tabs completely. I did remove them from the video screen console and it gives a better illusion. Also, close up photography really emphasizes every flaw, I see alot of flaws in the pictures that aren't noticable when just looking at the model.

Again, thanks for the observation. I like to hear all of the un-varnished comments, it helps one become a better modeler. :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

Would shorting the tabs help at all ? I haven't done my Jupiter 2 yet and I know that the PL walls cemented directly to the floor. If you cemented the walls to the floor itself & had removed all the tabs, it would make painting the floor a lot harder because you would have to make sure no paint got where the walls need to be cemented. How much cement did it take to get the walls secure OR do the tabs hold the walls firmly without cement ?


----------



## J2 builder

No, I wouldn't want to try painting the floor with the walls in place. The tabs really don't have to be used to hold anything, but they do make a stronger assembly once cement is applied to the bottom side. What I did for the video screen was just grind off a tiny area of paint from the floor using a Dremel tool directly under and slightly behind where each part went. Then applied small dabs of cement in those areas. Model cement is very strong, it doesn't take much to hold everything in place.

If I had it to do over, I think I would remove all of the tabs and do everything this way. Or possibly glue solid strips of 1/8" styrene to the floor behind each panel and cement the panels to those. That at least would have given a continuous look and not look like tabs. The airlock door really needs no tab at all, it is held in place on both sides by walls...Oh well, woulda, coulda, shoulda...


----------



## Fernando Mureb

J2 builder said:


> If I had it to do over, I think I would remove all of the tabs and do everything this way. Or possibly *glue solid strips of 1/8" styrene to the floor behind each panel and cement the panels to those*. That at least would have given a continuous look and not look like tabs.


Great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ

J2 builder said:


> No, I wouldn't want to try painting the floor with the walls in place. The tabs really don't have to be used to hold anything, but they do make a stronger assembly once cement is applied to the bottom side. What I did for the video screen was just grind off a tiny area of paint from the floor using a Dremel tool directly under and slightly behind where each part went. Then applied small dabs of cement in those areas. Model cement is very strong, it doesn't take much to hold everything in place.
> 
> If I had it to do over, I think I would remove all of the tabs and do everything this way. Or possibly glue solid strips of 1/8" styrene to the floor behind each panel and cement the panels to those. That at least would have given a continuous look and not look like tabs. The airlock door really needs no tab at all, it is held in place on both sides by walls...Oh well, woulda, coulda, shoulda...


I respectfully disagree. I think you NEED the tabs to, as you said, make a stronger assembly.

Though I have yet to build my Jupiter 2 (I'm puttering around with it), and I don't hope to build it as well as some examples I've seen, I would paint the floor to just past where the tabs are. No need to waste paint.

I'd then dry-fit the walls in and, with a No. 11 Xacto knife, gently scribe the wall's location on the floor BEHIND the wall. Remove the wall section, then take the rounded Xacto blade and gently scrape away the paiint just in front of the scribed line.You wont' need to scrape it all away, just enough to make sure you get plastic to plastic.

Unlike using a Dremel, this won't cause any gouges. Then paint the tabs the same color as the floor and install the walls. Make sure there's no paint on the part of the wall that contacts the floor. When that's done, you could cement a few extra strips behind the wall for added strength.


----------



## liskorea317

J2 builder said:


> No, I wouldn't want to try painting the floor with the walls in place. The tabs really don't have to be used to hold anything, but they do make a stronger assembly once cement is applied to the bottom side. What I did for the video screen was just grind off a tiny area of paint from the floor using a Dremel tool directly under and slightly behind where each part went. Then applied small dabs of cement in those areas. Model cement is very strong, it doesn't take much to hold everything in place.
> 
> If I had it to do over, I think I would remove all of the tabs and do everything this way. Or possibly glue solid strips of 1/8" styrene to the floor behind each panel and cement the panels to those. That at least would have given a continuous look and not look like tabs. The airlock door really needs no tab at all, it is held in place on both sides by walls...Oh well, woulda, coulda, shoulda...


I noticed slight gaps on many builds since the kit was released. What I will do when I get to mine is take some half round Plastruct rods-maybe 3mm width and place them along the bottoms of the panels on the floor, sort of like the baseboard trimming in your houses.


----------



## J2 builder

Painting the tabs the color of the floor may help, but I would be afraid that no matter what color you paint them they would still be visible. It is the contrast with the empty space between them that makes them stand out. Then it is still a game of trying to get them all the way down into slots, which is not easy because the floor likes to warp and flex when you clamp everything together. I would have bet money the tabs would not show on mine, but the closeup photos proved me wrong.


----------



## David3

i think the tabs are a necessity. there's a lot of flex in that floor.

i've mentioned this before but when i get around to doing my J2 i think, to help hide the tabs, it might be worth scribing a line at the top of the tab where it joins the wall. This might help keep that visual conformity of a micro fine gap running along the base of the wall where it sits on the floor so the tab will be a lot less noticeable if not invisible.


----------



## NTRPRZ

David3 said:


> i think the tabs are a necessity. there's a lot of flex in that floor.
> 
> i've mentioned this before but when i get around to doing my J2 i think, to help hide the tabs, it might be worth scribing a line at the top of the tab where it joins the wall. This might help keep that visual conformity of a micro fine gap running along the base of the wall where it sits on the floor so the tab will be a lot less noticeable if not invisible.


Another good idea!

BTW, does anyone have an idea for making the lighting panels look good without actually lighting them?

Jeff


----------



## J2 builder

Here are a few more "behind the scenes" pics










Now we finally know what was really inside that storage room and what was behind the elevator










Here is how I did the ceiling and the lighting for the interior. The leds are mounted in a semi-circle pattern around the soffit to light the interior of the ship without being visible through the viewport. I am curious to know how other folks may have approached the lighting for this. One thing I don't like about it is the reflection of these leds in the astrogator dome.










Here is how I did the wiring to the top dome. It is a little crude, but it works and is not visible with the ceiling in place.


----------



## kdaracal

One of the best build-ups out there. Nice attention to details and practically worked out. Very smart. 

When I did mine, I wondered about making the floor/wall tabs disappear by using tiny evergreen or plastruct "quarter round", at the end. Like a toe kick at your house.


----------



## spocks beard

Very nice work on your J2!
Thanks for posting all of the pics of this outstanding build.:thumbsup:


----------



## J2 builder

spocks beard said:


> Very nice work on your J2!
> Thanks for posting all of the pics of this outstanding build.:thumbsup:


Thanks, and I enjoy posting the pics. To me this is more than just a model. As I said, I had never built any models since I was a kid, but when I learned of this kit, my fondness of Lost in Space compelled me to buy it and do my level best to make it into something that felt like my own little piece of the show. I have spent hours setting up the backdrops you see in the pictures, like putting black paper on a ping-pong table and painting a yellow circle on it, taking hundreds of pictures.

Even as I type this, the Jupiter 2 is setting here on a table with Robot B9 staring out the viewport at me, I just look at it and smile. I can look inside it and imagine that any second Dr. Smith will come up the ladder and sneak over to the astrogator to change course for Earth. Or I can look at different parts of the interior and remember scenes that took place there, like Will telling the robotoid not to call him Mr. Robinson, and never to talk to him, "at all, foooorever". Or when Dr. Smith opened the airlock and the robot got sucked out. It's silly I know, but it's the simple pleasures that make life fun.


----------



## kdaracal

> _but it's the simple pleasures that make life fun_


Yup. I'm right with ya, sir! I like to take my "in flight" J2, and hold it-lights going- and fly it around the room a bit. 49 years old. My son thinks it a little strange. I don't care. I'm not *playing* with it, I'm replicating certain scenes. Yea. Right. That's it. certain scenes.


----------



## J2 builder

Heck, I'm 54 and neither my wife nor my kids "get" Lost in Space. I'm sure they think it is childish and silly for a grown man to have such an obsession with an old television series. I always watch the DVDs late at night with no one around. I have never met anyone else in person who has the same fondness for the show that I do. Everyone has usually heard of it, but the reaction is always, "yeah that show was stupid and campy", or they remember the phrase, "danger Will Robinson", and that's about it, and that's about the time when I shut-up. That's why I love to come here and read the posts about LIS, some of you seem to be kindred spirits.:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

For me it was a time in my life that holds strong memories and i got into LIS in 1970 in reruns even though i was 10 when the show first aired. I was watching batman at that time. In 1970 i started watching Lost in space with my best friend and we would laugh and enjoy DR. smith & the model kits were still available at the toy store. YEP, that time in my life brings back such strong , happy memories for me today & I also watch my DVDs alone, the wife cannot stand the show. On a note here, I used to sit and tape record each episode and most of those cassette tapes I STILL have & listen to from time to time. I used to get mad when my mom or sisters used to make a lot of noise or talk right where my microphone was next to the Tv telling them they were ruining my recording, but listening to the tapes today and hearing the voices from my childhood more than 40 years ago, I wish they all would have talked even more so i could hear more of them then, today. YES, i have a strong link to LOST IN SPACE that only those of you here can ever understand.
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## J2 builder

Amazing...I had an old reel to reel tape recorder that I recorded LIS episodes with. I had quite a collection of my favorite episodes. Not long ago I ran across those old tapes, and just as you said I cared more about hearing my family than Lost in Space...my family was never released on DVDs. Fortunately I also had a good collection of family stuff that I managed to transfer to digital, the old LIS recordings went in the trash.


----------



## bert model maker

Yes, those WERE the good ole days and Lost in space really does bring back all of the memories of what was going on when i was watching it. I am happy i recorded a lot of stuff when i was a kid.


----------



## kdaracal

J2 builder said:


> Heck, I'm 54 and neither my wife nor my kids "get" Lost in Space. I'm sure they think it is childish and silly for a grown man to have such an obsession with an old television series. I always watch the DVDs late at night with no one around. I have never met anyone else in person who has the same fondness for the show that I do. Everyone has usually heard of it, but the reaction is always, "yeah that show was stupid and campy", or they remember the phrase, "danger Will Robinson", and that's about it, and that's about the time when I shut-up. That's why I love to come here and read the posts about LIS, some of you seem to be kindred spirits.:thumbsup:


Yea. Strange. Makes you feel a little weird. Like "what's the big deal?" I loved the idea of my family, astronauts lost in another part of the galaxy. Fantasizing my father fighting the other dad in "The Challenge". That first handshake was epic. I love that scene. The dad was ultimate coolness. 

Man, I had a crush on Penny. Wow. Talk about first love. I was what? 4? Influenced my life in a huge way. Look up "LiS Penny" on youtube. A super sweet tribute to her there. It also influenced my love for drawing. I spent countless hours trying to get the outer hull shape correct. That alone made me obsessed with visual "correctness" and scale. Try sketching the hull and getting the windows the correct size and shape at age 8.


----------



## NTRPRZ

bert model maker said:


> For me it was a time in my life that holds strong memories and i got into LIS in 1970 in reruns even though i was 10 when the show first aired. I was watching batman at that time. In 1970 i started watching Lost in space with my best friend and we would laugh and enjoy DR. smith & the model kits were still available at the toy store. YEP, that time in my life brings back such strong , happy memories for me today & I also watch my DVDs alone, the wife cannot stand the show. On a note here, I used to sit and tape record each episode and most of those cassette tapes I STILL have & listen to from time to time. I used to get mad when my mom or sisters used to make a lot of noise or talk right where my microphone was next to the Tv telling them they were ruining my recording, but listening to the tapes today and hearing the voices from my childhood more than 40 years ago, I wish they all would have talked even more so i could hear more of them then, today. YES, i have a strong link to LOST IN SPACE that only those of you here can ever understand.
> Bert
> Model Maker


Bert
We have a lot in common. I also recorded LIS episodes and my sister, to this day, reminds me how I used to yell, "Quiet, I'm recording!!"
Eventually I got the bright idea of taking a microphone wire, sautering some alligator clips and clipping those to the TV's speaker wires. Result, perfect recordings.
I did much the same with my recordings of the Apollo landings, which, unlike the LIS tapes, I still have. I can occasionally hear my late brother on the tapes, that does bring back memories.
If only I'd taken the time to record US back then!
Jeff


----------



## scifimodelfan

To funny, I to use to record the reruns way back before the good old VCR days. I to am reminded by my sister how I use to get upset if she came into the den talking while I was recording. Small world for all of us.


----------



## liskorea317

NTRPRZ said:


> Bert
> We have a lot in common. I also recorded LIS episodes and my sister, to this day, reminds me how I used to yell, "Quiet, I'm recording!!"
> Eventually I got the bright idea of taking a microphone wire, sautering some alligator clips and clipping those to the TV's speaker wires. Result, perfect recordings.
> I did much the same with my recordings of the Apollo landings, which, unlike the LIS tapes, I still have. I can occasionally hear my late brother on the tapes, that does bring back memories.
> If only I'd taken the time to record US back then!
> Jeff


Wow! I bet there were a lot of people that recorded the shows in the old days...I certainly did! I don't have those old tapes any longer but I made newere ones years later to listen to in my office thru headphones. I did some artwork for a new TV station on Long Island and for payment they dubbed VHS copies of the whole series from their "master" tapes they got from the distributor back in '85. I went to Japan for a few years and I brought all those tapes with me. They got three episodes on each VHS cassette. I had a TV with a headphone jack and recorded the audio onto cassette, which I still have and listened to the shows while working.
I spent a lot of money for those shows over the years-I bought the official VHS releases from Columbia house, then I was able to get the whole series on Japanese laser disc before the DVDs came out, which I also got. In fact before the DVDs came out I dubbed all those lasers onto digital tape and made my own DVDs. I had copies everywhere, even copies that I forgot I had. And they all still play well! Yep, lots of great memories are brought forth by those tapes!


----------



## Chrisisall

liskorea317 said:


> I did some artwork for a new TV station on Long Island


Which one? I grew up in Hempstead & Glen Cove.:wave:


----------



## J2 builder

kdaracal said:


> It also influenced my love for drawing. I spent countless hours trying to get the outer hull shape correct. That alone made me obsessed with visual "correctness" and scale. Try sketching the hull and getting the windows the correct size and shape at age 8.


I did drawings too, but my drawings at that age usually turned out like this :freak:


----------



## kdaracal

J2 builder said:


> I did drawings too, but my drawings at that age usually turned out like this :freak:


But that's fantastic! HA!


----------



## liskorea317

Chrisisall said:


> Which one? I grew up in Hempstead & Glen Cove.:wave:


News 12 Riverhead. Back in 1985. I'm from Hauppauge.


----------



## bert model maker

Jeff, yes we do. I was just listening to a couple of my LIS cassette tapes from 1970 complete with the old commercials that snuck in there. I also recorded the apollo 15-16 17- moon landings as well. I have made NEW dubbed recordings of some of those old tapes so i will have fresh tape & want to dub them all onto the computer and a CD.
bert


----------



## AF1963

NTRPRZ said:


> Bert
> We have a lot in common. I also recorded LIS episodes and my sister, to this day, reminds me how I used to yell, "Quiet, I'm recording!!"
> Eventually I got the bright idea of taking a microphone wire, sautering some alligator clips and clipping those to the TV's speaker wires. Result, perfect recordings.
> I did much the same with my recordings of the Apollo landings, which, unlike the LIS tapes, I still have. I can occasionally hear my late brother on the tapes, that does bring back memories.
> If only I'd taken the time to record US back then!
> Jeff


Gosh, I thought I was the only one who did that. I still have the 3" reel-to-reel tapes and they still play. Plus cassettes. Plus VHS. Plus Columbia House VHS. Plus the DVDs.

I wish they would come out with a set that allowed us to watch the show as it was originally broadcast, with the "next in color", "stayed tuned for scenes from next weeks show", the "brought to you by" and the original network commercials.


----------



## bert model maker

My DVDs have some of those features and i wish the original old commercials were included. i think todays commercials are garbage compared to the old days. I have a DVD set of old commercials and they are great. I was looking for an even better set of DVDs and could never find them UNTIL, i went to a local conveinece store that have random DVDs for sale and lo & behold there it was, A TRIPLE PACK with 1001 classic commercials and every commercial i remember as a kid are ON IT !!!!! i paid $9.00 and this triple set is OUTSTANDING The commercials i wish were on the first dvds are on this set. I was thrilled when i saw the G.I. Joe, tiger tank, and " BIG BRUTUS battery powered tow truck that came with a wrecked pickup truck that had a replacement fender you could put on. I put these on in the bedroom at night and fall asleep to all of the classic commercials and sometimes have dreams of things i remember. it must be something with hearing things in your sleep that causes these nice dreams. There is even a fall TV lineup that includes lost in space, Gilligans island, etc. these are the very same commercials that would be on the LIS DVDs if they had left them in. All of us have a lot in common and would be great to meet each other some time.
Bert
Model Maker


----------



## Chrisisall

bert model maker said:


> All of us have a lot in common and would be great to meet each other some time.


Could we arrange our own convention?:thumbsup:


----------



## J2 builder

Chrisisall said:


> Could we arrange our own convention?:thumbsup:


I've never really had a desire to do the Comic-con thing, but I wouldn't mind to go to some kind of event oriented just around Lost in Space. I don't want to dress up like my favorite character, or wear pointed ears, or paint myself green. I would like to just sit around and share stories with other LIS fans about growing up with the show and perhaps share memorabilia. Having a cast member or two in attendance would be the ultimate. Chris, doesn't Mark Goddard live somewhere in Massachusetts? I’ve heard he is a very nice fellow and probably doesn’t have much to do these days, I wonder if he would like to be taken out to dinner by a group of fans..


----------



## Ron Gross

Funny how the subject of recording the shows and drawing in front of the TV screen has come up again. At a certain impressionable young age, certain things just seem to "hit the mark," and last for a lifetime. For those of us posting on this thread, it's pretty obvious what that was. I'm right there with you guys.


----------



## Chrisisall

J2 builder said:


> I’ve heard he is a very nice fellow and probably doesn’t have much to do these days, I wonder if he would like to be taken out to dinner by a group of fans..


As long as it wasn't a bunch of 'drooler' types...

Short story, I was in line for Return Of The Jedi in NYC, and Mark made the mistake of passing by... I said to my pals, "Look, that's Mark Goddard."
Suddenly from down the line came shouts of, "Hey, Major WEST!!!"He looked slightly annoyed, but still waved to the bozos as he passed by _quickly_.


----------



## kenlee

Going through a box of old negatives about 10 years ago I found one of my masterpieces from when I was seven in 1967. My grandmother had used it to wrap up a group of negatives to protect them and in doing so protected the only surviving piece of artwork from my youth. This meant almost as much to me as the lost photos recovered from those negatives. It clearly shows two of my obsessions from that time, dinosaurs and lost in space.


----------



## J2 builder

Chrisisall said:


> As long as it wasn't a bunch of 'drooler' types...
> 
> Short story, I was in line for Return Of The Jedi in NYC, and Mark made the mistake of passing by... I said to my pals, "Look, that's Mark Goddard."
> Suddenly from down the line came shouts of, "Hey, Major WEST!!!"He looked slightly annoyed, but still waved to the bozos as he passed by _quickly_.


Yeah, unfortunately the droolers give all of us a bad name. Mark Goddard and the rest of the cast members would probably rather poke a sharp object in their eye than be anywhere near a bunch of fans...but they do suffer through it occasionally at conventions for which I am sure they are well compensated.


----------



## Chrisisall

kenlee said:


> Going through a box of old negatives about 10 years ago I found one of my masterpieces from when I was seven in 1967.


:lol: That's great, man!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

kenlee said:


> Going through a box of old negatives about 10 years ago I found one of my masterpieces from when I was seven in 1967. My grandmother had used it to wrap up a group of negatives to protect them and in doing so protected the only surviving piece of artwork from my youth. This meant almost as much to me as the lost photos recovered from those negatives. It clearly shows two of my obsessions from that time, dinosaurs and lost in space.


Every time I see something like that I hate myself for not having preserved my old drawings and card models. 

Congratulations Kenlee!


----------



## bert model maker

Kenlee I have a box of things i have saved like that. I wrote things like " TODAY IS TUESDAY APRIL # 1971 6:45 pm, , WHEN YOU ARE LOOKING AT THIS IN THE FUTURE, WHAT YEAR IS IT THAT YOU ARE NOW LOOKING AT THIS ? I have a few of those even on a flattened shoe box top. I also did that on cassette tape and had the news on tv in the backround. Right now i have 3 posters on my hobbyroom wall that i had in my bedroom when i was 14, a big poster of Buzz Aldrin in his famouse pose on the moon, an Apollo 11 crew painting print that came with an Apollo model, AND My old large rand mcnalley moon map. Hi Ron, I know you also have done these things as we have spoken about how we did the recordings when we were young. Another thing i used to do in 10th grade was bring my compact cassette recorder that had a shoulder strap, plug the small earphone in, run it down my left jacket sleeve so when i put my hand on the left side of my head the way you would sometime sit in class, i would be listening to LIS, or DIRTY HARRY which a friend & I recorded at the movie theater. The guy behind me in class tapped me on the left side and said " WHATS THAT " ?? I thought he had heard Dirty Harrys 44 magnum shooting from the earphone in my ear so i reach under my jacket to lower the volume and i whispered to him that it was a 44 magnum. His eyes got BIG as he leaned forward almost getting the teachers attention and whispered loud WHAT ?????????????? He had felt the 5 X 6 cassette recorder & shoulder strap under my left armpit and REALLY thought I had a real 44 magnum in a shoulder holster, he was a die hard Dirty Harry fan & saw the movie as much as i had. This was back in 1971 and he started looking at me and saying he could almost see the bulge under my jacket and i had NO idea until a few weeks later that he thought i had actually carried a 44 magnum. He kept calling me " DIRTY BERT " and i had no idea he even thought that then summer vacation came and the next year he still thought that & told me. I just looked at him and said "really " ? You know what you guys ? i NEVER TOLD HIM WHAT IT WAS, just never got around to it. So anytime i took my cassette recorder to school, he would hang around me thinking no bully was going to bother him while he was with me. to this day he probably still believes that as i have not seen him since high school. I have never been to a class reunion although i want to & if he is there, I WILL bring that same same cassette recorder because i still have it in my box of memories and then maybe i will tell him & hope it won't burst his bubble. he never did tell anyone else that i was aware of in school. I just thought i would share that with you guys as it is giving me quite a chuckle right now thinking about it.
"DIRTY BERT"


----------



## Ron Gross

J2 Builder, Ken, Bert, and all,
One thing I find amazing is how willing we all are to share these childhood experiences at this point in out lives, as I strongly suspect this was not always the case. Consider how long it took for Starlog to do its first feature on LIS, even as they printed request letters that seemed to be apologizing for it in the process. But I, for one, can forgive the silly romp into the which the show quickly evolved when I think about the early impression it made on me.

Ken, I love your drawing, and yes, I also have a stack of them from that era. Maybe someday I'll work up the nerve to post a few. In the meantime, please do yourself a favor and scan that thing as a digital image just in case. Bert, stay cool, and I hope we all have the chance to meet one day.


----------



## kenlee

Ron Gross said:


> J2 Builder, Ken, Bert, and all,
> One thing I find amazing is how willing we all are to share these childhood experiences at this point in out lives, as I strongly suspect this was not always the case. Consider how long it took for Starlog to do its first feature on LIS, even as they printed request letters that seemed to be apologizing for it in the process. But I, for one, can forgive the silly romp into the which the show quickly evolved when I think about the early impression it made on me.
> 
> Ken, I love your drawing, and yes, I also have a stack of them from that era. Maybe someday I'll work up the nerve to post a few. In the meantime, please do yourself a favor and scan that thing as a digital image just in case. Bert, stay cool, and I hope we all have the chance to meet one day.


Out of curiosity I looked up and compared the airdates of the Original LIS episodes and this was the date "Hunter's Moon" originally aired. This makes me wonder what was the inspiration for this drawing. It could be that I did that in school, I would get bored and draw while the teacher talked or after finishing a test. It may have even been my art project that day.
I think it would be interesting to start a thread to showcase some of the forum members old or even new drawings, of course this the only one I Know of of mine to still exist. One thing this drawing does illustrate is that my inability to freehand draw a straight line always existed.


----------



## Gemini1999

When I was growing up in the 60s and Lost in Space was on the air, I was obsessed with the Jupiter 2. I drew it time and again over the years. At first, my drawings showed it as one level with a flat bottom and a flat top - like a pie tin. I managed to get the dome on top and the fusion core on the bottom, but it was pretty simplistic.

Everything changed when I was 8 years old and got a Lost in Space lunchbox for school that year. It had a picture of the Jupiter 2 on a planet with the landing gear extended. With that to look at all the time, I had a new perspective that showed the correct shape of the J2, which led to even more drawings of the same view that was on my lunchbox. When I was in 3rd grade, we had a class project to create drawings to be used to depict a timeline of flight. Given the fact that my teacher knew I was a big fan of the space program, she expected a Gemini capsule or something. What she got was a drawing of the Jupiter 2... She politely asked me how that drawing would fit into a timeline of flight and I responded by saying "the future". She agreed and put it up there with the rest.

When it came to actually making a Jupiter 2, that was another problem. I had models of the Flying Sub and the Spindrift where I lived out my fantasies in the back yard, but I didn't have a J2 to play with. You'd be surprised how far you can get when you glue 2 paper plates together...they also fly good too!


----------



## Chrisisall

I drew windows on my frisbee... it crash landed thousands of times.


----------



## kenlee

Gemini1999 said:


> When I was growing up in the 60s and Lost in Space was on the air, I was obsessed with the Jupiter 2. I drew it time and again over the years. At first, my drawings showed it as one level with a flat bottom and a flat top - like a pie tin. I managed to get the dome on top and the fusion core on the bottom, but it was pretty simplistic.
> 
> Everything changed when I was 8 years old and got a Lost in Space lunchbox for school that year. It had a picture of the Jupiter 2 on a planet with the landing gear extended. With that to look at all the time, I had a new perspective that showed the correct shape of the J2, which led to even more drawings of the same view that was on my lunchbox. When I was in 3rd grade, we had a class project to create drawings to be used to depict a timeline of flight. Given the fact that my teacher knew I was a big fan of the space program, she expected a Gemini capsule or something. What she got was a drawing of the Jupiter 2... She politely asked me how that drawing would fit into a timeline of flight and I responded by saying "the future". She agreed and put it up there with the rest.
> 
> When it came to actually making a Jupiter 2, that was another problem. I had models of the Flying Sub and the Spindrift where I lived out my fantasies in the back yard, but I didn't have a J2 to play with. You'd be surprised how far you can get when you glue 2 paper plates together...they also fly good too!


I did the two pie plate Jupiter two as well. My grandmother had some real sturdy paper pie plates that were made the same way that egg cartons were made. I was able to use a razor blade and cut out the landing gear and poked a toothpick through the "foot pad" and prop them open, I was able to have land on it's gear or have them retracted. It also had a sliding outer door and I was able to cut open the windows and tape cellophane in the openings. I wonder how many Jupiter 2 models were made that way?


----------



## kenlee

Chrisisall said:


> I drew windows on my frisbee... it crash landed thousands of times.


I found a "whizzer" at the state fair in 1974 that had the perfect shape of the Jupiter 2. It had the dome on top, the right hull contours and even the power core. It was about 4 inches in diameter and was clear and had a light in it that would lite up as the thing spun. There were holes cut in the bottom hull section to produce the whizzing sound as it spun. I kept that thing for years.


----------



## Ron Gross

Ken,
Take a look at my last post. Here I am encouraging you to scan the image, so what am I looking at here? Can we say brain fart? I need a pill.


----------



## kenlee

Ron Gross said:


> Ken,
> Take a look at my last post. Here I am encouraging you to scan the image, so what am I looking at here? Can we say brain fart? I need a pill.


I wasn't going to say anything.


----------



## Tim Nolan

Gemini1999 said:


> When I was growing up in the 60s and Lost in Space was on the air, I was obsessed with the Jupiter 2. I drew it time and again over the years. At first, my drawings showed it as one level with a flat bottom and a flat top - like a pie tin. I managed to get the dome on top and the fusion core on the bottom, but it was pretty simplistic.
> 
> Everything changed when I was 8 years old and got a Lost in Space lunchbox for school that year. It had a picture of the Jupiter 2 on a planet with the landing gear extended. With that to look at all the time, I had a new perspective that showed the correct shape of the J2, which led to even more drawings of the same view that was on my lunchbox. When I was in 3rd grade, we had a class project to create drawings to be used to depict a timeline of flight. Given the fact that my teacher knew I was a big fan of the space program, she expected a Gemini capsule or something. What she got was a drawing of the Jupiter 2... She politely asked me how that drawing would fit into a timeline of flight and I responded by saying "the future". She agreed and put it up there with the rest.
> 
> When it came to actually making a Jupiter 2, that was another problem. I had models of the Flying Sub and the Spindrift where I lived out my fantasies in the back yard, but I didn't have a J2 to play with. You'd be surprised how far you can get when you glue 2 paper plates together...they also fly good too!


I love reading this stuff. I myself was in "outer space" a lot of my childhood I think! I loved the show, and ANYTHING that had to do with the space program. It was the heyday of space flight. I was 8 yrs. old in 69' when we first stepped on the moon, and I thought it was absolutely the greatest thing I had EVER seen! I was an artist from the word go. I was constantly drawing as a kid (usually in class when I wasn't supposed to!) My thing was to take those pink erasers, you know, the flat ones that were angled at both ends (?), and I'd draw windows on the front and sides, and then put staples in the bottom of it like landing gear. It made a great looking Chariot, or maybe a Moon Bus in laer years. Every time I see my little granddaughter using one of those now, it reminds me of it! (and kind of makes me just want to make one!! LOL!!) I had all kinds of Major Matt Mason stuff, models of space stuff, even one of those space helmets you could wear! (I wish I had that now, I have a thing for plastic helmets!!) Good thread guys! Good fun!


----------



## bert model maker

Reliving our childhood here I can picture all of us back then & at the SAME time, doing these things, just in other parts of the country. WOW, Where has the time gone guys ?
Bert


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hey! Don't forget the rest of us around the world. Here, in Brazil, the series was aired three years after it has been launched in the USA.

I remember to became myself totally obsessed, just like the character of Richard Dreifuss in "Close Encounters of the Third Kind".

I continuously built several Jupiter 2, one after another, using cardboard. Each time I started a new model, it grew larger, and the latter with complete and detailed upper deck.

My brothers thought I was going crazy!

Good times...


----------



## bert model maker

Everybody around the world also, we would never forget you Fernando ! :wave::thumbsup:
Bert
Model maker


----------



## Chrisisall

bert model maker said:


> Where has the time gone guys ?


I'm just thankful that we are all cooler than our parents.
"You're making ANOTHER spaceship?!?!? Forget about Dr. Spock and go outside & PLAY!!!":freak:


----------



## J2 builder

Chrisisall said:


> I'm just thankful that we are all cooler than our parents.
> "You're making ANOTHER spaceship?!?!? Forget about Dr. Spock and go outside & PLAY!!!":freak:


I remember my mother telling me to quit playing with little robots and go outside and cut the grass!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Or to play football (soccer).


----------



## bert model maker

Or Walk to the store for some milk & cigarettes for mom & dad with a note & they would actually give them to you with "just a signed note" oh yes, the good ole days. LOL
Bert


----------



## J2 builder

I wonder if we share so many common memories because we are the first generation to grow up with television? I know that I received most of my life lessons from television and I feel very fortunate for that. Because of television I had many great mom and dads...John and Maureen Robinson, Ward and June Cleaver, Rob and Laura Petrie, Andy Griffith...I could go on. 

My real mom and dad were also great, they raised me and took care of me, but in all honesty I don't remember getting nearly as many great "life lessons" from them as I got from my TV families. Plus there is the added benefit that TV families never die, they are always there just by inserting the DVD into the player...presto instant family reunion. I realize that this may sound a little sick, but it's true.:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall

J2 builder said:


> I wonder if we share so many common memories because we are the first generation to grow up with television?


 Definitely. We all watched similar shows at the precice same time, learned common lessons, and shared fantastic adventures as a group. If you are between (roughly) 40 and 65, you are part of the section of humanity who watched TOO MUCH TV. And we LIKED it that way! We discussed shows the next day at school/work; we had common ties that way....TV also liberated our parents from having to teach us everything, and liberated those of us who had questionable parents from having to learn exclusively bs life lessons. 
Sadly, the internet has changed all that now. Everyone is scattered to the winds of bandwidth. It has its many plusses, but folks like us will never exist again. To paraquote Ramirez, "We are the same Hobbytalk peeps; we are BROTHERS!"


> My real mom and dad were also great, they raised me and took care of me, but in all honesty I don't remember getting nearly as many great "life lessons" from them as I got from my TV families. Plus there is the added benefit that TV families never die, they are always there just by inserting the DVD into the player...presto instant family reunion. I realize that this may sound a little sick, but it's true.:freak:


True. 

Kirk was my father, Maureen my mom, Kato my cool brother, and Batgirl was my....interest.....

And I always wanted to live in the Jupiter 2.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

... and Penny (3rd season) was my girlfriend... and Judy... well...


----------



## Chrisisall

Fernando Mureb said:


> ... and Penny (3rd season) was my girlfriend... and Judy... well...


HEY! Those were my SISTERS you're talkin' about, bub!

:tongue:


----------



## bert model maker

J-2 BUILDER, How right you are ! that was god honest, wholesome entertainment. There were morals then as compared to today where young kids under 10 are talking like 20 year olds. These writers today get cheap laughs and do NOT have the class that writers in our time as kids did. Today, anything goes and the parents are made to look stupid. kids watching these shows use the same language & words the writers write into these shows. A lot of kids and young adults have no respect for ANYONE and demand that THEY be respected and are always whining that someone "disrespected them" and they must use violence to get the respect they DON"t deserve. too much "violent" violence is shoved down the throats of kids, plus the internet all just bad influences and it really shows the way the majority of the younger generation, not all but A LOT they lack the moral decency we grew up with because they are force fed the junk they watch and the video games that are all KILL KILL KILL. HOLY COW, where did that come from, just vented i think when i think of the different things we as kids grew up with compared to kids today, it kinda scares you to think what kind of adults they are going to be. At lease WE can be content in knowing we had it the best and yes, there will not be a generation such as ours !
Bert


----------



## bert model maker

Fernando Mureb said:


> ... and Penny (3rd season) was my girlfriend... and Judy... well...


 
Fernando & penny sitting in a tree, k - i - s - s -i - n - g. first comes love, then comes marriage, then then comes a jupiter 2 in a baby launch pad:wave:

I just couldn't resist fernando :jest:


----------



## kdaracal

kenlee said:


> Going through a box of old negatives about 10 years ago I found one of my masterpieces from when I was seven in 1967. My grandmother had used it to wrap up a group of negatives to protect them and in doing so protected the only surviving piece of artwork from my youth. This meant almost as much to me as the lost photos recovered from those negatives. It clearly shows two of my obsessions from that time, dinosaurs and lost in space.


Priceless.


----------



## kdaracal

bert model maker said:


> J-2 BUILDER, How right you are ! that was god honest, wholesome entertainment. There were morals then as compared to today where young kids under 10 are talking like 20 year olds. These writers today get cheap laughs and do NOT have the class that writers in our time as kids did. Today, anything goes and the parents are made to look stupid. kids watching these shows use the same language & words the writers write into these shows. A lot of kids and young adults have no respect for ANYONE and demand that THEY be respected and are always whining that someone "disrespected them" and they must use violence to get the respect they DON"t deserve. too much "violent" violence is shoved down the throats of kids, plus the internet all just bad influences and it really shows the way the majority of the younger generation, not all but A LOT they lack the moral decency we grew up with because they are force fed the junk they watch and the video games that are all KILL KILL KILL. HOLY COW, where did that come from, just vented i think when i think of the different things we as kids grew up with compared to kids today, it kinda scares you to think what kind of adults they are going to be. At lease WE can be content in knowing we had it the best and yes, there will not be a generation such as ours !
> Bert


I teach for a middle school and it's "Family Guy" this, and "Adult Swim" that. Most kids seem to be pretty OK. But so many more are out of control. Our future presidents and doctors and businessmen have no problem using the "F" word in adult's faces. Like a normal adjective. Not even a curse word, anymore. I used to be stunned. But now I'm just numb.


----------



## kdaracal

> _Forget about Dr. Spock_


If I had a penny for every time my mother said that to me..."But mom, it's _MR._ Spock and _DR._ Smith!"


----------



## kdaracal

Chrisisall said:


> I drew windows on my frisbee... it crash landed thousands of times.


Me, too. Can you imagine all of us talking in the same room? wow.


----------



## kdaracal

bert model maker said:


> Fernando & penny sitting in a tree, k - i - s - s -i - n - g. first comes love, then comes marriage, then then comes a jupiter 2 in a baby launch pad:wave:
> 
> I just couldn't resist fernando :jest:


Look up the youtube "Penny" tribute. It's super cool.


----------



## J2 builder

bert model maker said:


> J-2 BUILDER, How right you are ! that was god honest, wholesome entertainment. There were morals then as compared to today where young kids under 10 are talking like 20 year olds. These writers today get cheap laughs and do NOT have the class that writers in our time as kids did. Today, anything goes and the parents are made to look stupid. kids watching these shows use the same language & words the writers write into these shows. A lot of kids and young adults have no respect for ANYONE and demand that THEY be respected and are always whining that someone "disrespected them" and they must use violence to get the respect they DON"t deserve. too much "violent" violence is shoved down the throats of kids, plus the internet all just bad influences and it really shows the way the majority of the younger generation, not all but A LOT they lack the moral decency we grew up with because they are force fed the junk they watch and the video games that are all KILL KILL KILL. HOLY COW, where did that come from, just vented i think when i think of the different things we as kids grew up with compared to kids today, it kinda scares you to think what kind of adults they are going to be. At lease WE can be content in knowing we had it the best and yes, there will not be a generation such as ours !
> Bert


Sometime in the 70s everything changed. Suddenly it wasn't cool to have moral values on television, in fact it was just the opposite. "If it feels good do it" became the mantra of the day. Moms and dads became old fuddy-duddies to be pityed, they just weren't hip, or "with it". I had to deal with this raising my own kids through the 80s and 90s. I always worried about the ideas that were being put into their heads by the shows of that era.

Thankfully during that time Nickeloadeon still ran the old shows and they liked watching it, but now the likes of Rosanne Barr dominate that channel as well. Also, thanks to Cliff Huxtable and Tim Taylor dads became thought of as buffoons who couldn't change a light bulb without blowing up the house. But today it is just ridiculous, like you said if someone "disses" you, you should "pop a cap" in their butt to get even. If I were raising young children today, I would consider getting rid of the "idiot box" altogether.


----------



## liskorea317

kdaracal said:


> I teach for a middle school and it's "Family Guy" this, and "Adult Swim" that. Most kids seem to be pretty OK. But so many more are out of control. Our future presidents and doctors and businessmen have no problem using the "F" word in adult's faces. Like a normal adjective. Not even a curse word, anymore. I used to be stunned. But now I'm just numb.


Adult Swim pays the bills around here!
:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal

liskorea317 said:


> Adult Swim pays the bills around here!
> :thumbsup:


Don;t get me wrong. I watch it, too. The weirder, the better. But here in CA, it's on at 7pm. Really? I have it blocked from my son. Just too much. Yea. But I'm a fan.


----------



## liskorea317

kdaracal said:


> Don;t get me wrong. I watch it, too. The weirder, the better. But here in CA, it's on at 7pm. Really? I have it blocked from my son. Just too much. Yea. But I'm a fan.


I know what you mean. I work on American Dad and I don't let my daughters watch it. They can't watch Family Guy until they get married!


----------

